# Pigeon needs home, So Cal



## Harris (Mar 20, 2006)

This healthy pigoen is looking for a new home I just can't keep it any longer. If anybody is interested please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Harris,

You have a beautiful pij, it might be helpful if you could give some more info on it, ie., how long have you had it & how old was it when you got it. Do you know if a male or female? You know, the kind of info that give folks some background info on the bird to get a feel for it.

Good luck,

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So where in So Cal are you? I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County and would be happy to offer the bird a good home.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i live in vista im might be able to adopt once i sell my doves and its most likly that i can were in so cal do you live?


----------



## Harris (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm back and sorry for delay. Here is little info, I have this pigeon for about 
6 months now and I really dont know how old it is and it was already grown when I got it. Also I'm not sure if its male or female. 
And I live in Woodland Hills, CA.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Harris,

I'm still willing to take the bird and give it a good home or find it a good adoptive home .. you would have to get it here .. probably about a 65-70 mile drive for you. Let me know.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i would take it to keep for ever and provide a great home i have two pigeons and i posted early and emailed you  i could help pay forsome cost to get here but im only 15 so ill have to talk with my dad ... did you get my email?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. My what a beautiful bird you have. Terry as adopted some of my pigeons and she is a really good pigeon mommy. She does everything to keep them safe. She is your best choice . Keep us posted.


----------

